# Home on 80 acres-Northern Maine



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi everyone--had this here before, but I've noticed some recent interest in Maine and we still have not sold, so here we go again...
We have lowered the price considerably from our starting point. Recently went back to listing with an agent along with our other spots. We have all moved to Colorado and the poor house is currently sitting empty--it's a beautiful place and really a good price for whats there--someone must know the perfect family for our house.
Thanks in advance for taking a look.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

littlebit ranch said:


> ...Thanks in advance for taking a look.


Did you forget something??? 

_edited:_never mind, found it in the other post... but you may want to list it sepeartely here too.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

homesteadforty said:


> Did you forget something???
> 
> _edited:_never mind, found it in the other post... but you may want to list it sepeartely here too.


I agree, you might want to ad in a link to your property


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I know I came back and posted these links to our property--not sure where they went, but here they are again:

http://landandfarm.com/lf/asp/full_new.asp?id=148428

http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo340/NorhternMaineFarmHouse/


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

My husband and I admired that property, and hope we are able to find something like it when we have the funds saved. I wish you luck in selling it, and hope it goes to someone who will care for it like you obviously did.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

wow. SO lovely ~


----------



## big_dippin (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice place. I would buy it today if I could. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Your place is truly lovely!


----------

